

Ask HN: Please review ESMZone.com beta - andymo

We just released a refresh of our beta and need feedback.<p>ESMZone is a community game where student athletes are rewarded for mentoring their peers, rating each other, and developing leadership skills.<p>We have a lot more to do, but getting feedback from a wide variety of people is invaluable. I appreciate any ideas, thoughts, opinions and your time.<p>What's good?  What's confusing? What would you add?<p>Thanks
======
sluckxz
Not enough answers on the homepage or questions i care about to entice me to
register to see more. i am not a student. i feel uneasy when all the
information is behind locked doors and will not bother if i think the reward
will not be worth the effort. your community is appears small. maybe hide the
standings listings till theres more users. just my 2 cents, good luck.

~~~
andymo
thanks for taking the time.

